# Externe Festplatte rutscht ständig in die Leseposition zurück



## Sebastian Thalhammer (8. März 2010)

Hi Leute. Mir ist heute folgendes passiert:

ich hab meinen laufenden Computer schräg angehoben und dabei ist meine externe Festplatte (MEDION 1GB) aus dem dafür vorgesehenen Fach mit den Anschlüssen heraus *gerutscht*, aber NICHT runtergefallen.
Es wurde also lediglich die Verbindung unterbrochen also wie wenn ich normal das USB Kabel ausgesteckt hätte. 

Nachdem ich die Platte wieder angehängt habe, kommen lauter sich wiederholende Geräusche raus. Anscheinend versucht der Lesekopf immer wieder zuzugreifen und beginnt dann von vorn. Nach einer gewissen Zeit höre ich dann sogar ein Klacken. Alles an sich keine sehr guten Zeichen. 

Meine Frage daher nun: Wie bitte ist das möglich und was kann ich dagegen tun? Ich meine es ist eigentlich nichts gravierendes passiert, daher verwundert mich das schon ein wenig. 

Hat irgendwer vielleicht ein paar Tips was man machen könnte?

Mein erster Ansatz ist, die Festplatte über einen IDE Adapter anzuhängen aber nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich meine Festplatte doch gerne voll funktionsfähig so wie sie sein sollte. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## PC Heini (8. März 2010)

Hmm, da ist guter Rat gefragt. Das trennen der Verbindung wäre ja noch nicht mal so schlimm. Dabei könnten höchstens ein paar Daten verloren gehen. 
Was aber schlimmer ist, ist das klacken der Festplatte. Da ist im innern mechanisch was kaputt gegangen, oder die Leseköpfe finden die Spuren und Sektoren nicht mehr. Da ist nur noch eine Datenrettungsfirma gefragt. 
Selbst, wenn die HD nochmals staren sollte, hätte ich da kein grosses Vertrauen mehr in das Teil. Dann kannste nur noch retten, was zu retten ist.
Dies mal meine Meinung.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (8. März 2010)

Das befürchte ich leider auch. Frage halt nur wie so was möglich ist, denn das Ding wurde ja nicht ein bisschen beschädigt. Entweder richtig schlechte Qualität oder massives Pech. 

Ich werds mal morgen mit dem IDE Adapter versuchen und dann schick ich das Ding in die Reparatur!


----------



## PC Heini (8. März 2010)

Jo, wünsche Dir viel Glück dabei.


----------

